# The money shot :eek:



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

one of these days I'm gonna host my own pics










_Modified by VReihenmotor6 at 6:39 PM 6-24-2003_


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (VReihenmotor6)*

say goodbye to 3 of em


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: The money shot  (VReihenmotor6)*

I know the other two are headed my way


----------



## Pfeil (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: The money shot  (Bugging55)*

one fine day...


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: The money shot  (Bugging55)*

Empty wallet indeed. Mine too, but damn they're sweet


----------



## JettaGLXsimon (May 3, 2002)

*Re: The money shot  (Uncalm)*

it's bonertime!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (Bugging55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bugging55* »_I know the other two are headed my way































So.....what will those be for.......


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: The money shot  (gsantelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gsantelli* »_








So.....what will those be for.......









For my "Don't even think about cutting me off" project








Well, as it turns out, those projectors (bi-xenon) are exactly the same as mine. So I am going to swap them over and use the 4300K bulb in them. So whenever someone cuts me off they are going to get a tase of my four high-beam system!
The other set is for another guy up here in TO.


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

Talk about a * Double Entendre * ---> * BLING! BLING!!*


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (Bugging55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bugging55* »_
For my "Don't even think about cutting me off" project








Well, as it turns out, those projectors (bi-xenon) are exactly the same as mine. So I am going to swap them over and use the 4300K bulb in them. So whenever someone cuts me off they are going to get a tase of my four high-beam system!
The other set is for another guy up here in TO.

its works so nice, the moveable sheild just throws the light to the absolute right place too


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: The money shot  (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_
its works so nice, the moveable sheild just throws the light to the absolute right place too

Yeah baby!!! Bring it on!


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (Bugging55)*

What kind of car are those off of?


----------



## Pfeil (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: The money shot  (98silverGTIVR6)*

if i'm not mistaken, i think they are from a subaru.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (98silverGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98silverGTIVR6* »_What kind of car are those off of?

none, well, sorta
they are brand new hella ECE code bixenon projectors direct from hella germany'
they are the same size as some BMW projectors (like the X5)
but tecnicaly they are off no car


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (VReihenmotor6)*

AHHHH, gotcha. thats all i really wanted to know







.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (Bugging55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bugging55* »_
Yeah baby!!! Bring it on!









hey, they will ship today
I just needed that info
the set I shipped yesterday has already arrived in boston


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: The money shot  (VReihenmotor6)*

Cool! Thanks a million for the deal!


----------



## XrightcoastdriverX (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: The money shot  (VReihenmotor6)*

whoa!
so nice!


----------



## Harryhd (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: The money shot  (VReihenmotor6)*

So these are both high and low beam, right? How does the beam pattern and brightness compare to VW OEM HIDs? Could these replace the VW OEM projectors?


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (Harryhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harryhd* »_So these are both high and low beam, right?

yup, but only if the low beam is on will the high beam function (you still need other high beams to be street leagal)

_Quote, originally posted by *Harryhd* »_ How does the beam pattern and brightness compare to VW OEM HIDs? 

Same ECE code patttern
they might toss out more light because of their larger size
there is also a switch that removes the low beam righthand upward splash if you choose to use it

_Quote, originally posted by *Harryhd* »_Could these replace the VW OEM projectors?

yes, they use the same bulb, the difference is the size and mounting points


----------



## Madbora (May 25, 2003)

*Re: The money shot  (VReihenmotor6)*

??


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (Madbora)*

VReihenmotor6, has anyone successfully put a set of these into HDRs with 4100k HIDs? If yes, then some money will soon be heading your way. Do tell...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The money shot  (mdt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdt* »_VReihenmotor6, has anyone successfully put a set of these into HDRs with 4100k HIDs? If yes, then some money will soon be heading your way. Do tell...









You can do it, mdt.
Later,


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (nater)*

thanks
for the positive note nater http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm actualy fitting these into passat dual rounds currently
they will fit
the mounting points are a bit different but tu can be made to work
the lense is also a bit larger
but it could easily be placed behind the stock sheild
the only issue is the right side drive but, you could use the cutoff switch to control that to make it safe for other drivers


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_thanks
for the positive note nater http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm actualy fitting these into passat dual rounds currently
they will fit
the mounting points are a bit different but tu can be made to work
the lense is also a bit larger
but it could easily be placed behind the stock sheild
the only issue is the right side drive but, you could use the cutoff switch to control that to make it safe for other drivers

It sounds good John, but as I told Nater, I'm no pioneer. I think I will wait until I find someone that has done it. To help me find someone can you tell me more about the kit? Are they off the BMW X5 for example?


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (mdt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdt* »_
To help me find someone can you tell me more about the kit? Are they off the BMW X5 for example?

they are off nothing, direct from hella Germany (never insatlled in any car)
but the size is the exact same as the X5 projector


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: The money shot  (VReihenmotor6)*

Well, I can say that they are EXACTLY the projectors used on the X5 because they are the same as the non-bixenon I have that DID come off an X5. Only difference is that THESE are brand new.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (Bugging55)*

thanks fot the kind words,

but I got only one thing to say to ya,
SHOW ME THE PICS


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The money shot  (mdt)*

mdt,
If these projectors are out of an X5 then I have to tell you that I am much more unsure that they will fit into your hella dual rounds...
The diameter of the x5 projector is larger (not sure by how much) than the E46 Bimmer projectors that I have. And mine just barely fit in (lens outer diameter-wise) into the opening you have to install them.
So, I'd be a bit leary until you've seen someone else do it.
Now, bugging55 installed x5 projectors but that was a total custom job and they weren't in hella dual rounds. They were mk4 lamps.
But you can't go wrong with E46 Bimmer projectors as those are the ones I installed.
Later,


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (nater)*

Thanks Nater. Are your BMW ones bixenons?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The money shot  (mdt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdt* »_Thanks Nater. Are your BMW ones bixenons?

No. That's the catch. They aren't.
Listen, bixenons are nice and all but I don't give a crap about high beam HID's. It's a status thing. Don't get me wrong...I'd love to have them but I just don't need them. I never get to put my highs on anyway so it's no big deal.
He's selling good units but they aren't for me. And they probably won't fit into HDR's.
I'm not sure if any of the 3 series bimmers are bixenon...
Mine came out of an M3 but I think they are the same as the 3 series that have xenon but they def don't have the bixenon feature.
later,


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Listen, bixenons are nice and all but I don't give a crap about high beam HID's. It's a status thing. Don't get me wrong...I'd love to have them but I just don't need them. I never get to put my highs on anyway so it's no big deal.



you gotta drive out here some day, the rule of thumb is he with the most light wins
personaly, I'm using the bixenons as a crutch till I build the hella 4000 light pod

_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
I'm not sure if any of the 3 series bimmers are bixenon...
Mine came out of an M3 but I think they are the same as the 3 series that have 
 
the new M3 might be bixenon, I've heard rumors

_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
And they probably won't fit into HDR's.

oh, they will, but its not a plug and play type of thing
I'm personaly using the passat dual round housings to allow for fine adjustments and aming of the projectors and also to allow the use of my in car leveling system with my custom home made mk3 headlights


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The money shot  (VReihenmotor6)*

Keep in mind that if the outer diameter of the lens is any larger than the outer diameter of the E46 projectors THEY WILL NOT FIT into HDR's.
If you look at the round opening (from the front) that the projector "eye" peeks out through you'll notice it's a certain diameter.
My projectors just barely fit into that hole. From what I've learned, the X5 projectors are MUCH MUCH larger (in width/diameter) than the e46's.
And someone here said those bixenons are the same size as the x5's.
While you are installing them into the passat dual round housings doesn't mean they'll go into the Hella Dual Rounds.
I'm trying to rain on your parade I'm just trying to tell mdt to be careful if he's going to buy these projectors and think they will go in easily. 
But that "hole" that the projector has to sit in front of can not easily be made larger...that' the crutch of the whole thing.
Later,


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_My projectors just barely fit into that hole. From what I've learned, the X5 projectors are MUCH MUCH larger (in width/diameter) than the e46's.
And someone here said those bixenons are the same size as the x5's,

thats correct, the are larger
it does make fitment more difficult


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The money shot  (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_
thats correct, the are larger
it does make fitment more difficult

But it can be done. Don't get me wrong. ANYTHING can be done.
Just make that hole bigger. But HDR's are such an easy way to retrofit projectors into your car. I love it.
Later,


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (nater)*

_Modified by VReihenmotor6 at 6:40 PM 6-24-2003_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The money shot  (VReihenmotor6)*










Later,


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (nater)*

well, it was funny, but thenit pissed my buddy off
he hosed the pics of my lights
but for some reson today they were pics of him and his new GF
I thought it was really funny
he didn't
I had to delete it


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The money shot  (VReihenmotor6)*

I'd like to see pics of his g/f.








Later,


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (nater)*

where are pics of the lights/


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The money shot  (Euro Flavour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Flavour* »_where are pics of the lights/

um, they turned into pics of my buddy and his GF








I'll try to get them reposted one of these days


----------

